# Slingshot hunting



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Is a 3/8 steel ball enough to kill vermin? Having Thera-band Gold 1 inch wide, 5 inches in length drawn to 25"? Headshots of coarse

Vermin= squirrels, starlings, pigeons, rats, and game animals as rabbits and other? Please post some kill pics and set ups that you have and favs.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

To eat of coarse


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey friend, if you use the search function. Your gonna find a wealth of information. This has been hashed out many times before.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I wouldn't use 3/8 steel on squirrels. . It can be done close range with perfect shot placement (the ear).. I've done it before.. however 1 or 2 inches over and it probably would have ran off suffered and died.. so why take a chance.. use lead or bigger steel for squirrel


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I do use 3/8" steel for hunting with and if your flinging it fast enough then it is more than capable of dispatching most small game. I would however though recommend 12mm lead as it has more of a tendency to deform on impact thus putting more of it's energy into the game with less chance of a ricochet


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Read this : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Sorry for making you re answer this, Thanks everybody


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

And thanks for the answers.


----------

